# Breaking Bad S05E04 "Fifty-One" OAD 8.5.12



## johnmoorejohn (Sep 13, 2001)

I really enjoyed this episode. There seemed to be subtle humor all throughout. 

What of the time bomb watch? Just pure fun by the writers? Or more to it?


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

johnmoorejohn said:


> I really enjoyed this episode. There seemed to be subtle humor all throughout.
> 
> What of the time bomb watch? Just pure fun by the writers? Or more to it?


What'd you mean? Is it a symbol for Walter being a ticking time bomb or foreshadowing that he will be BLOWN up?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

wow...that scene with Walt and Skylar was intense. I imagine thats what it must be like for a women in a abusive (mentally or physically) relationship......but I wasn't ready for her to bring up the cancer!


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm kind of surprised Skylar didn't just ask Walt to leave the house.
"I'll clean your money, keep my mouth shut, let you see your kids, etc, etc. You just can't stay here. Our relationship is over, you're not the man I married anymore."


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

Test said:


> What'd you mean? Is it a symbol for Walter being a ticking time bomb or foreshadowing that he will be BLOWN up?


It may be more along the lines of 'everything coming to an end' and time's running out for Walt.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

NJ_HB said:


> It may be more along the lines of 'everything coming to an end' and time's running out for Walt.


I think it's a callback to when Mike said Walt is just a ticking time bomb about to go boom.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

This episode has led me to actively dislike Skylar. I think she needs to have an accident.


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

dswallow said:


> This episode has led me to actively dislike Skylar. I think she needs to have an accident.


Speaking of accident(s), do you think that the dinner discussion with regards to Junior's new car and how he drives is any indication of what may happen during the season to push everyone over the edge?


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

dswallow said:


> This episode has led me to actively dislike Skylar. I think she needs to have an accident.


In the first season (maybe include season 2) for some reason I viewed Skylar as kind of emasculating toward Walter, and I have never really grown fond of her character.

In the first season I always saw Hank as the self proclaimed macho male of this extended family, and sometimes he would bully Walt (in a friendly manner) and I had some issue liking him at first too. However now I see Hank as a very nice guy, who just has a macho male mentality. Hank has also been through a whole lot. The shoot out with Tucco, the prank call saying his wife was in the hospital when he had Jesse and Walter cornered in the RV, the tortoise exploding killing the other DEA agents and him as the sole survivor, the shootout with the cousins, recovery. I think physically, Walt's journey has effected Hank more than anyone else.

However those first impressions of Hank and Skylar also revolved around the idea of how sympathetic Walter White was back then. Now he's a total monster and while I still may not like Skylar all that much, I do fell her terror.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

robojerk said:


> I'm kind of surprised Skylar didn't just ask Walt to leave the house.
> "I'll clean your money, keep my mouth shut, let you see your kids, etc, etc. You just can't stay here. Our relationship is over, you're not the man I married anymore."


She doesn't need to say the words, he knows that's what she wants. He won't let her have it. He made that very clear when he moved back in without permission.

I loved that she explained her plan, wait for the cancer to get him, and then is sitting there smoking. "Don't mind me, just furthering my master plan."


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

NJ_HB said:


> Speaking of accident(s), do you think that the dinner discussion with regards to Junior's new car and how he drives is any indication of what may happen during the season to push everyone over the edge?


Yeah. I was thinking that when we din't see the Challenger in the driveway Junior had already wrapped it around a utility pole.

Did you see the symbolism? We see the window outside REFLECTED IN THE WATER OF THE POOL and then SKYLER went into the pool! 

I say that Skyler is due to have some Ricin in her cereal or cigarette.

Lydia can now ID PINK man. If Mike did a hit and she survived she can ID Jesse, and Hank will be on the trail.

I've been wondering why Hank never went back to Jesse, - other than that order of protection thing - but he must be thinking that Jesse and the RV lab were small time and had nothing to do with Fring's operation. Imagine if Hank or other DEA had visited Jesse's house and found the money when he had all of the dopers hanging out. The neighbors never complained?


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

netringer said:


> If Mike did a hit and she survived


If Walt finds Jesus, he'll stop cooking.

Neither would ever happen.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

johnmoorejohn said:


> I really enjoyed this episode. There seemed to be subtle humor all throughout.


Subtle? More like beating over the head, the bumbliness of the Madrigal woman seemed out of place in Breaking Bad to me.



pmyers said:


> wow...that scene with Walt and Skylar was intense. I imagine thats what it must be like for a women in a abusive (mentally or physically) relationship......but I wasn't ready for her to bring up the cancer!


They've really been focusing on Skyler's situation as of late. I don't mind it much, even though I don't like her as a person/character, she's in an unbearable situation and the audience is living it through her.

Greg


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

pmyers said:


> wow...that scene with Walt and Skylar was intense. I imagine thats what it must be like for a women in a abusive (mentally or physically) relationship......but I wasn't ready for her to bring up the cancer!


I know! I literally said "ouch!" aloud after hearing that.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Robin said:


> She doesn't need to say the words, he knows that's what she wants. He won't let her have it. He made that very clear when he moved back in without permission.
> 
> I loved that she explained her plan, wait for the cancer to get him, and then is sitting there smoking. "Don't mind me, just furthering my master plan."


I changed from disliking this character to loving her and feeling her frustration. I hope she has a hand in taking Walt out.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

"We're putting together a surveillance team". What the hell took so long? In other threads the lack of surveillance was brushed off by "Mike would know how to identify and lose a tail". 

And I can't believe they haven't been tailing Jesse.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

robojerk said:


> I'm kind of surprised Skylar didn't just ask Walt to leave the house.
> "I'll clean your money, keep my mouth shut, let you see your kids, etc, etc. You just can't stay here. Our relationship is over, you're not the man I married anymore."


She's terrified of Walt. We've now had three out of four episodes this season focusing on the fact that Skylar is basically a trembling prisoner in her own house and in her own marriage. She has two kids and the only thing she can think of to protect them is to pretend like she's suicidal to manipulate her sister into taking the kids away from Walt.

A year ago Walt was a mild-mannered chemistry teacher. Now he's "the one who knocks" and he personally took out the most dangerous drug kingpin in the Southwest WITH A BOMB! She kicked him out once before, back when she felt like she had some kind of control over him, but she clearly no longer has any control, and both she and Walt know this. This is why she has no other option but to hope that the cancer returns soon and kills him.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

"the one who knocks"

I hear this a lot regarding this show, what's the meaning of it? I watched all the seasons before this latest one premiered and I know it's something Walt said, but why is it so big? Is it from something else?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Test said:


> "the one who knocks"
> 
> I hear this a lot regarding this show, what's the meaning of it? I watched all the seasons before this latest one premiered and I know it's something Walt said, but why is it so big? Is it from something else?


No, it's something Walt said to Skylar in S4. I don't remember the exact situation, but the basic idea was that Walt was afraid that Gus was coming after him, he'd made a comment to Skylar about that, and she was trying to encourage him to go to the police and turn himself in because that was better than being afraid to open the door. Walt, with all his hubris and bravado, could not accept the fact that Gus had the upper hand on him and so his response to Skylar was a very emphatic, very indignant speech about how he holds the cards, he calls the shots. He ended with, "I am the one who knocks." He clearly was just puffing out his own chest at that point, but there's been a noticeable change in Skylar since that point. That's what prompted her to take Holly and run away to the Four Corners. She's petrified of Walt ever since then, because that comment made her realize that Walt was no longer just a pawn in this whole game, but that he was the one causing things to happen.

Watch the scene again, then you'll understand:


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Hey, Walt, reassuring Skyler that you're all safe by telling her the watch came from a guy "who was holding a gun right between my eyes" is probably not a good move. It's not the thing she needs to hear to stop being afraid of and for you.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Walt sure changes any time that hat is around!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Walt sure changes any time that hat is around!


Not so much anymore...he's nearly completely morphed into Heisenburg...


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Walt sure has been wearing a lot of *red* lately.

Anyone else catch the mug next to Skylar had the number 51 on it? Was the name of the episode and Walt's Birthday.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

pmyers said:


> Walt sure changes any time that hat is around!


Notice the loose threads on the hat?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

robojerk said:


> Walt sure has been wearing a lot of *red* lately.
> 
> Anyone else catch the mug next to Skylar had the number 51 on it? Was the name of the episode and Walt's Birthday.


I only see a "5". I don't see a "1".


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> Not so much anymore...he's nearly completely morphed into Heisenburg...


My point being that both times the hat showed up this episode: When he picked up the car and then sold it for $50 and at the end when he said the train aint stopping...he made irrational decisions.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

robojerk said:


> Walt sure has been wearing a lot of *red* lately.
> 
> Anyone else catch the mug next to Skylar had the number 51 on it? Was the name of the episode and Walt's Birthday.


I assumed it was what she (or someone) gave Walt for his birthday, and the fact that she was using it as an ashtray was her way of symbolically "crapping" on Walt. It was all she dared to do.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Hank said:


> I only see a "5". I don't see a "1".


In the scene, the camera pans to the right allowing you to see more of the mug. This gif file was the best I could find.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

robojerk said:


> Anyone else catch the mug next to Skylar had the number 51 on it? Was the name of the episode and Walt's Birthday.





Hank said:


> I only see a "5". I don't see a "1".





DevdogAZ said:


> I assumed it was what she (or someone) gave Walt for his birthday, and the fact that she was using it as an ashtray was her way of symbolically "crapping" on Walt. It was all she dared to do.


The camera does pan when Walt first heads toward the bedroom showing the '1'. Later in the scene they get a clear enough shot of the mug that you can make out that it says, "Danger - Entering Area 51". I took it the way DevdogAZ stated it.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

Furthermore, the mug is seen earlier in the episode on the patio table with the rest of the birthday presents.


----------



## sfenton (Feb 8, 2004)

I have never equated shifting the blame for an attempted murder with "forgiveness" before. TV is educational.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Great episode.... The back-and-forth between them was great in the moment, but even better when you think about whatever it's building to. They're moving so fast with her that I don't think she's gonna survive the break. Just my guess. Her cancer line is easily one of the best lines in the series...she delivered it perfectly... She's so good this season that their scenes are actually making me uncomfortable and hopeful that the story will shift soon, because watching Skylar devolve into a terrified battered woman is a little too real for my tastes, lol. I feel like I'm watching my mother during my childhood. I want her to either totally man up and get on board, or full on lose her s*** and either run away or get killed, just because it sucks to watch her now. 

Plus with every episode I gain more and more hatred of Walt (which I guess is the point). Vince Gilligan is an unpredictable storyteller so I don't know where teh show is ultimately going but I think i'll be pissed if it doesn't end with Walt either dead, in prison, or just completely dessimated and regretting everything he's become. He's obviously the antagonist of the show now and the rest of the cast teh protagonists and so I am rooting for them at this point... I love watching Walt's descent into lunacy (which gets more hilarious by the week) but I don't want the show to end with him on top. Just like I root against the villain in a movie, I want him to lose.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mrdazzo7 said:


> ....watching Skylar devolve into a terrified *battered woman* is a little too real for my tastes....


Huh? When has she been "battered"? Certainly not physically...


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> No, it's something Walt said to Skylar in S4. I don't remember the exact situation, but the basic idea was that Walt was afraid that Gus was coming after him, he'd made a comment to Skylar about that, and she was trying to encourage him to go to the police and turn himself in because that was better than being afraid to open the door. Walt, with all his hubris and bravado, could not accept the fact that Gus had the upper hand on him and so his response to Skylar was a very emphatic, very indignant speech about how he holds the cards, he calls the shots. He ended with, "I am the one who knocks." He clearly was just puffing out his own chest at that point, but there's been a noticeable change in Skylar since that point. That's what prompted her to take Holly and run away to the Four Corners. She's petrified of Walt ever since then, because that comment made her realize that Walt was no longer just a pawn in this whole game, but that he was the one causing things to happen.


I didn't realize that Walt is basically telling Skyler that not only isn't he at risk of getting shot like Gale, _he_ killed Gale.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> She's terrified of Walt. We've now had three out of four episodes this season focusing on the fact that Skylar is basically a trembling prisoner in her own house and in her own marriage. She has two kids and the only thing she can think of to protect them is to pretend like she's suicidal to manipulate her sister into taking the kids away from Walt.


I didn't take her dip in the pool as her pretending to be suicidal - I read it as a real attempt (though a somewhat non-committal one given the fact that a rational person would realize it wouldn't work and she'd certainly be saved). She wasn't rational in that moment, though; she succumbed to the siren call of the water. I don't think there was a "if I do this, then I can get Hank and Marie to take the kids" higher thought process behind it, Walt's accusation notwithstanding. If anything, it was a silent cry for help.

More fly stuff in this episode: in the scene at the end where Walt decides the train must keep moving, he is sitting on a couch. On the wall behind his head is a poster all about different types of flies. I assume they were in the exterminator's office, so the poster makes sense in context, but I'm sure the particular poster used was chosen deliberately.

I liked the ticking watch at the end, and thought the particular watch face, which showed a prominent 50 mark, with the second hand sweeping past it to the 12, signifying the end of 50, was a nice touch.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Bierboy said:


> Huh? When has she been "battered"? Certainly not physically...


She has been mentally tormented and abused by Walt throughout this series. The near-rape just compounds it all. It is getting worse this season. Not an excuse for her adultery and cooking books though.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I want to talk about Hank for a minute:

One of the best things about this show for me is how my feelings have changes towards the different characters over time.

Skylar I used to really dislike, and hoped she would exit the show by some method, but now, I'm much more sympathetic to her situation, it is quite precarious and she didn't really do anything to deserve it.

Walter, well, what is there to say about the transformation of Walter that hasn't already been said. He has gone from Mr. Meek to arguably the kingpin of a meth empire.

Hank. When we first met Hank I didn't like him all that much, I thought he was a bit of a bully and an *******. But after all that Hank has gone through, to pull himself out of his depression and get moving again, well, that's pretty impressive.

And now Hank is going to be the BMOC in his DEA office, a job I think he will be able to do quite well. But so far I don't believe anyone here has mentioned this very quick moment when the guy offered him the promotion.

The promotion comes with the stipulation that he has to drop all his active cases and hand them over other agents, including Heisenberg. I don't think there is anyway he is going to stay off of Heisenberg, which should be a great plot point going forward.

Besides all of that though, now that Hank is the boss of his section, and Walter is the boss of his business, when it finally comes out that Hank's BiL is Heisenberg, there is no way Hank will ever be employed again in law enforcement. Even if Hank is the one that uncovers the truth on his own, and ends up killing or bringing Walter in, that will be the end of Hanks career.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

danterner said:


> More fly stuff in this episode: in the scene at the end where Walt decides the train must keep moving, he is sitting on a couch. On the wall behind his head is a poster all about different types of flies. I assume they were in the exterminator's office, so the poster makes sense in context, but I'm sure the particular poster used was chosen deliberately.


Ok, this I'll go along that the fly poster was _possibly_ intentional.



danterner said:


> I liked the ticking watch at the end, and thought the particular watch face, which showed a prominent 50 mark, with the second hand sweeping past it to the 12, signifying the end of 50, was a nice touch.


Now you're just punking me.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

SeanC said:


> Besides all of that though, now that Hank is the boss of his section, and Walter is the boss of his business, when it finally comes out that Hank's BiL is Heisenberg, there is no way Hank will ever be employed again in law enforcement. Even if Hank is the one that uncovers the truth on his own, and ends up killing or bringing Walter in, that will be the end of Hanks career.


I was thinking about that when he got the promotion. It'll be just like the final farewell with his previous boss where he talked about having Fring over his house. How Fring was right under his nose and he didn't suspect anything.

Any chance Hank finds everything out, but realizes what you said and keeps it all under wraps (maybe even takes a cut)?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Beryl said:


> She has been mentally tormented and abused by Walt throughout this series. The near-rape just compounds it all. It is getting worse this season. Not an excuse for her adultery and cooking books though.


As I said....not battered. And I agree with others, that was not a "near-rape". I do agree that Walt is now mentally tormenting her...


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

SeanC said:


> And now Hank is going to be the BMOC in his DEA office, a job I think he will be able to do quite well. But so far I don't believe anyone here has mentioned this very quick moment when the guy offered him the promotion.
> 
> The promotion comes with the stipulation that he has to drop all his active cases and hand them over other agents, including Heisenberg. I don't think there is anyway he is going to stay off of Heisenberg, which should be a great plot point going forward.


I just had a thought while reading your comment. It's probably nothing and I'm poking holes in it even as I write this, but wasn't there speculation in prior seasons that there was some sort of leak or mole within the DEA; I don't remember the specifics, I just half-remember someone making a convincing case for it. Does anyone recall that conversation? I believe it focused on the ASAC's relationship with Gus Fring and how certain of the ASAC's actions could be viewed as potentially intentionally obstructive of Hank's investigation. This season the ASAC became the DEA fall guy, opening up this new job offer for Hank. It occurs to me that this doesn't necessarily mean that the outgoing ASAC was in the clear. Is it possible that the ASAC position is being offered to Hank BECAUSE of the stipulation that he has to hand over the Fring case? Whomever it goes to certainly would not pursue it with the same dogged determination that Hank has evidenced. Indeed, it would likely dry on the vine. Is it possible that the offer to Hank was made specifically to get him off the scent? That would mean someone/something (Madrigal?) is still pulling on strings at the DEA. I think this is too conspiracy-theoryish for my taste, but it just seems a wee bit off, storywise, that Hank would be forced into an "ASAC or Heisenberg" choice unless there is some reason for it.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Test said:


> Any chance Hank finds everything out, but realizes what you said and keeps it all under wraps (maybe even takes a cut)?


I really, REALLY want to say no way..... Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut, Hank just may realize how ****ed he is.

Personally, I think Hank will stay true to himself and his career and would try to bring Walt to justice, regardless of what it means to him personally.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

When the mechanic said he hosed out a bunch of gunk from the Aztec's bumper, I thought it seemed like a pretty big oversight on Walt's part to leave human remains in there.


----------



## Tyrion The Imp (Jul 11, 2012)

That was an awesome episode. The whole Walt buying those 2 cars was pretty cool.

I hate Skylar with a passion. She's more annoying than Rick's wife in Walking Dead


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Tyrion The Imp said:


> I hate Skylar with a passion. She's more annoying than Rick's wife in Walking Dead


+100000

I don't know if it's the actress, the writing, or both. But get back to meth cooking, Saul, and more bad guys. I really don't care about Skylar and Holly any more.


----------



## Tyrion The Imp (Jul 11, 2012)

Hank said:


> +100000
> 
> I don't know if it's the actress, the writing, or both. But get back to meth cooking, Saul, and more bad guys. I really don't care about Skylar and Holly any more.


If I was Walt, I would have beaten her with a hammer already!

In a fictional world of course.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

nataylor said:


> When the mechanic said he hosed out a bunch of gunk from the Aztec's bumper, I thought it seemed like a pretty big oversight on Walt's part to leave human remains in there.


what was the gunk supposed to be?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

SeanC said:


> I really, REALLY want to say no way..... Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut, Hank just may realize how ****ed he is.
> 
> Personally, I think Hank will stay true to himself and his career and would try to bring Walt to justice, regardless of what it means to him personally.


I would also say "no way" just because they don't have enough episodes left to really explore all that. BUT, if Hank were the boss, and finds out about Walt and goes along with it because he knows how ****ed he is, he can also then actively deflect any further investigation of Walt an Jesse that might come up in the DEA. And he would be paid handsomely for that.

Warning: Dexter last season Spoiler below:


Spoiler



I'm would guess that by the end of the series, Hank does find out about Walt, just like Dexter's Sister found out about Dexter. It's what Hank does with that information.


----------



## Tyrion The Imp (Jul 11, 2012)

Hank said:


> I would also say "no way" just because they don't have enough episodes left to really explore all that. BUT, if Hank were the boss, and finds out about Walt and goes along with it because he knows how ****ed he is, he can also then actively deflect any further investigation of Walt an Jesse that might come up in the DEA. And he would be paid handsomely for that.
> 
> Warning: Dexter last season Spoiler below:
> 
> ...


Can't wait for Dexter :up:


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Anubys said:


> what was the gunk supposed to be?


Parts of those two thugs who were about to kill Jesse that Walt ran over. They were Gus's employees that Jesse wanted to kill with ricin.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

Prediction for the next episode:



Spoiler


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm trying to remember the "good time, with the talking pillow" that they were talking about while out on the back patio. Can anyone refresh my memory? I recall it being a funny scene, but I can't remember specifics.

ETA: Answering my own question -- it was the intervention scene in S01E05, Gray Matter, where they pass around the "talking pillow" in a "Piggy's got the conch" sort of way. I was trying to remember a scene with a pillow that talked, rather than a pillow that, when held, gave you the floor and allowed you to speak.


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

Season 1 E4 - A Walt intervention when he says he isn't going to get treatment. They passed around the pillow for their turn to talk.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

danterner said:


> I just had a thought while reading your comment. It's probably nothing and I'm poking holes in it even as I write this, but wasn't there speculation in prior seasons that there was some sort of leak or mole within the DEA; I don't remember the specifics, I just half-remember someone making a convincing case for it. Does anyone recall that conversation? I believe it focused on the ASAC's relationship with Gus Fring and how certain of the ASAC's actions could be viewed as potentially intentionally obstructive of Hank's investigation. This season the ASAC became the DEA fall guy, opening up this new job offer for Hank. It occurs to me that this doesn't necessarily mean that the outgoing ASAC was in the clear. Is it possible that the ASAC position is being offered to Hank BECAUSE of the stipulation that he has to hand over the Fring case? Whomever it goes to certainly would not pursue it with the same dogged determination that Hank has evidenced. Indeed, it would likely dry on the vine. Is it possible that the offer to Hank was made specifically to get him off the scent? That would mean someone/something (Madrigal?) is still pulling on strings at the DEA. I think this is too conspiracy-theoryish for my taste, but it just seems a wee bit off, storywise, that Hank would be forced into an "ASAC or Heisenberg" choice unless there is some reason for it.


On some other forums (specifically the AV Club forums) there's speculation that there likely is a mole at the DEA, and if there is, it's probably Gomez. It would certainly explain how he's deflecting away from where things truly are.

Greg


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

gchance said:


> On some other forums (specifically the AV Club forums) there's speculation that there likely is a mole at the DEA, and if there is, it's probably Gomez. It would certainly explain how he's deflecting away from where things truly are.
> 
> Greg


So could Gomez be on Mike's list?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

mike_k said:


> So could Gomez be on Mike's list?


Doesn't the DEA know who was on the list already, and they've been methodically going at them but getting nowhere (because Mike got to them first and has reassured them of their hazard pay)? In fact, weren't the people on the list all up on Hank's cork board, in the lower left corner, where Mike's photo was?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

mike_k said:


> So could Gomez be on Mike's list?


Since we haven't seen the list, anything is possible. If they go the mole route, since we don't know anyone in the DEA office other than Gomez. There's always the possibility of introducing a new character, but unless they're careful with it, the first thing viewers will think is, "New guy at the DEA? Mole."

Greg


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

How has Gomez been deflecting?


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

danterner said:


> Doesn't the DEA know who was on the list already, and they've been methodically going at them but getting nowhere (because Mike got to them first and has reassured them of their hazard pay)? In fact, weren't the people on the list all up on Hank's cork board, in the lower left corner, where Mike's photo was?


Good point. Do they know all of the names? I don't remember. Seems like they just know the ones that Gus had accounts for. Maybe Gomez didn't get paid the same way the others did. Yeah - probably not. Seems like a real stretch for him to be on Mike's list.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

Anubys said:


> How has Gomez been deflecting?


He was quick to eliminate Gus as a suspect. I don't have other specific examples, but there have been a few times where he seemed to be trying to redirect Hank.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

mike_k said:


> He was quick to eliminate Gus as a suspect. I don't have other specific examples, but there have been a few times where he seemed to be trying to redirect Hank.


As far as that one example, the mole suspect would be everyone but Hank


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

danterner said:


> I liked the ticking watch at the end, and thought the particular watch face, which showed a prominent 50 mark, with the second hand sweeping past it to the 12, signifying the end of 50, was a nice touch.





Hank said:


> Now you're just punking me.


I do think that scene was intentional, but not so much the second hand passing the 50 to signify that Walt just turned 51, but rather the second hand approaching the 12, signifying that we're in the 11th hour of the story and time is running out on Walt.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

netringer said:


> Yeah. I was thinking that when we din't see the Challenger in the driveway Junior had already wrapped it around a utility pole.


Junior's car was parked on the street in front of the house in that shot.

Speaking of which, what is Walt's explanation (to the outside world) for leasing himself and Junior brand new cars but not one for Skylar? His wife has to drive around their infant daughter in a 20+ year old beater Grand Cherokee, while Walt and Junior get to drive brand new muscle cars? Isn't that going to look weird to others, especially Hank and Marie?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

danterner said:


> I just had a thought while reading your comment. It's probably nothing and I'm poking holes in it even as I write this, but wasn't there speculation in prior seasons that there was some sort of leak or mole within the DEA; I don't remember the specifics, I just half-remember someone making a convincing case for it....


It's Gomie...


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Speaking of camera shots that stood out to you, anyone else intrigued when they returned from commercial to a shot of Skyler wrapping one end of floss around her finger?

Of course you couldn't tell that from the start of the shot, it just looked like someone trying to turn their finger purple by tying it off ala The Breakfast Club.

I'm just throwing this out there, but what that evoked for me was Skyler imagining that she was throttling Walt with a rope, her finger looking like a bald head and all......


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> ...Speaking of which, what is Walt's explanation (to the outside world) for leasing himself and Junior brand new cars but not one for Skylar? His wife has to drive around their infant daughter in a 20+ year old beater Grand Cherokee, while Walt and Junior get to drive brand new muscle cars? Isn't that going to look weird to others, especially Hank and Marie?


That bothered me as well. I fully expected her to go out and "lease" a Escalade.

I also expected her to make a vanilla cake with vanilla icing too


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I do think that scene was intentional, but not so much the second hand passing the 50 to signify that Walt just turned 51, but rather the second hand approaching the 12, signifying that we're in the 11th hour of the story and time is running out on Walt.


Now THAT'S certainly true.. whether time's running out for Walt, or there's going to be a big Walt-sized boom soon, yes. But I don't buy the "50" thing at all. Just COINCIDENCE!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

SeanC said:


> Speaking of camera shots that stood out to you, anyone else intrigued when they returned from commercial to a shot of Skyler wrapping one end of floss around her finger?
> 
> Of course you couldn't tell that from the start of the shot, it just looked like someone trying to turn their finger purple by tying it off ala The Breakfast Club.


Before they panned up, I thought for sure that was Lydia doing that, as the noose is quickly tightening around her neck. When I saw it was Skyler, I was "oh god, just go away already!!"


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Hank said:


> Now THAT'S certainly true.. whether time's running out for Walt, or there's going to be a big Walt-sized boom soon, yes. But I don't buy the "50" thing at all. Just COINCIDENCE!


I'm okay with that, but I stand by my take on it. Vince Gilligan is highly involved in the minutia of each episode. He reviewed and rejected something like a dozen different box cutters before deciding on the specific one that should be used in "Box Cutter." I'm sure the watch Jesse gifted to Walt similarly was selected very carefully and deliberately. (By the way, the watch is a Tag Heuer Monaco - the particular style was made famous by Steve McQueen in the movie Le Mans. Steve McQueen, who later died of lung cancer. I _do_ think that _that's_ coincidence and not necessarily why the watch was chosen). Are there many watches that on their face have a 50 but not a 55? I did a quick google image search and didn't come across many. I don't think it is beyond the realm of possibility that this watch was selected by VG for that reason. This episode had several other "51" birthday references, why discount this particular one? Not trying to punk you; just respectfully disagreeing.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's some screen pics of the watch.

Direct link to the product on the manufacturer's site. LINK
....


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I could be going crazy, but in the final moment of the episode, as the ticking gets louder and the sweep hand is going around, I could have sworn there was a 50 in the upper left hand corner of the watch that the sweep hand passed on its way to the 12. That's actually what prompted my comment. But now I don't see it on the screencap. Huh.

I guess I'll also note for the record that the minute hand of the watch appears to be on minute 51...


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

danterner said:


> I'm okay with that, but I stand by my take on it. Vince Gilligan is highly involved in the minutia of each episode. He reviewed and *rejected something like a dozen different box cutters before deciding on the specific one that should be used in "Box Cutter."* I'm sure the watch Jesse gifted to Walt similarly was selected very carefully and deliberately. (By the way, the watch is a Tag Heuer Monaco - the particular style was made famous by Steve McQueen in the movie Le Mans. *Steve McQueen, who later died of lung cancer.* I _do_ think that _that's_ coincidence and not necessarily why the watch was chosen). Are there many watches that on their face have a 50 but not a 55? I did a quick google image search and didn't come across many. I don't think it is beyond the realm of possibility that this watch was selected by VG for that reason. This episode had several other "51" birthday references, why discount this particular one? Not trying to punk you; just respectfully disagreeing.


How did you find out about that box cutter factoid? Was it mentioned why any old box cutter wouldn't... cut it?

Didn't Pinkman mention Steve McQueen when he gave Walt the gift? VG knew the history about the watch and famous actor, but the actors death didn't factor into him choosing that specific watch?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

danterner said:


> I could be going crazy, but in the final moment of the episode, as the ticking gets louder and the sweep hand is going around, I could have sworn there was a 50 in the upper left hand corner of the watch that the sweep hand passed on its way to the 12. That's actually what prompted my comment. But now I don't see it on the screencap. Huh.
> 
> I guess I'll also note for the record that the minute hand of the watch appears to be on minute 51...


It's in the small second-hand window on the right, and the camera was zoomed in on that portion of the watch face.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

danterner said:


> I'm sure the watch Jesse gifted to Walt similarly was selected very carefully and deliberately. (By the way, the watch is a Tag Heuer Monaco - the particular style was made famous by Steve McQueen in the movie Le Mans. Steve McQueen, who later died of lung cancer. I _do_ think that _that's_ coincidence and not necessarily why the watch was chosen). Are there many watches that on their face have a 50 but not a 55? I did a quick google image search and didn't come across many. I don't think it is beyond the realm of possibility that this watch was selected by VG for that reason. This episode had several other "51" birthday references, why discount this particular one? Not trying to punk you; just respectfully disagreeing.


Interesting... according to _every single image_ I can find of the Tag Heuer Monaco watch online, there is no "50" on the face.

see this: http://www.ablogtoread.com/tag-heuer-monaco-watch-on-walt-white-in-breaking-bad-show/

So not only are you fabricating the relationship of the "50" on the watch face to "counting down Walt's 50th year", you're also completely fabricating the "50" to begin with!


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Hank said:


> Interesting... according to _every single image_ I can find of the Tag Heuer Monaco watch online, there is no "50" on the face.
> 
> see this: http://www.ablogtoread.com/tag-heuer-monaco-watch-on-walt-white-in-breaking-bad-show/
> 
> So not only are you fabricating the relationship of the "50" on the watch face to "counting down Walt's 50th year", you're also completely fabricating the "50" to begin with!


I'm not going to step in your debate here. but umm, there is a "50" on the face..


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Hank said:


> Interesting... according to _every single image_ I can find of the Tag Heuer Monaco watch online, there is no "50" on the face.
> 
> see this: http://www.ablogtoread.com/tag-heuer-monaco-watch-on-walt-white-in-breaking-bad-show/
> 
> So not only are you fabricating the relationship of the "50" on the watch face to "counting down Walt's 50th year", you're also completely fabricating the "50" to begin with!


Take a closer look at the watch face...


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

robojerk said:


> I'm not going to step in your debate here. but umm, there is a "50" on the face..


Yes, but that "50" is entirely unrelated to the original assertion. That's the stopwatch second hand, which wasn't even moving (or in the shot).

It just supports my point that many people will go to great lengths to fabricate relationships when none actually exist.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Yes, as noted above it was just that the last scene was a closeup of the subsidiary seconds dial (on the right of the watch, where the 50 is). I initially thought it was a the whole watch. I think the point still stands. Once home, I'll see if I can grab a screenshot so you can see how prominent the 50 was in the final moment of the episode. It was totally in the shot, and not just arbitrarily so.

According to this watch enthusiast site, this specific watch was provided to the show's prop department on request but it was not a paid endorsement.

The thing with the number of box cutters VG vetted came from a discussion on the Breaking Bad Insider podcast (VG himself discussed it. The context of the conversation was the degree of control he exercises on each episode, and that was the example given).

I really didn't mean to derail the thread with discussion of the watch, though - sorry guys.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I could have sworn the box that Jessie handed Walt was a Rolex box. I had no idea that was a Tag. 

Note to self: DO NOT DISCUSS CONSPIRACY THEROIES WITH HANK


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Take a closer look at the watch face...


I thought the little squares were dice.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Note to self: DO NOT DISCUSS CONSPIRACY THEROIES WITH HANK


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

The visual shots on this show amaze me every time, like the pan over of the two cars was just smooth and perfect. 

Just like the clouds rolling over in the desert last season.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Hank said:


> Interesting... according to every single image I can find of the Tag Heuer Monaco watch online, there is no "50" on the face.
> 
> see this: http://www.ablogtoread.com/tag-heuer-monaco-watch-on-walt-white-in-breaking-bad-show/
> 
> So not only are you fabricating the relationship of the "50" on the watch face to "counting down Walt's 50th year", you're also completely fabricating the "50" to begin with!


While we may disagree on whether it was symbolic, I am not fabricating the presence of the 50 or the emphasis placed on it during the show's final moments - here are two screenshots of the two final images of the episode:


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

They zoomed in real close to get that one. Looks like it is definitely on 51


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Test said:


> They zoomed in real close to get that one. Looks like it is definitely on 51


Actually, that second picture shows the second hand on 53. But it was moving during those final shots, so I'm sure it passed over 51 on its way to 53.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I believe that is 56.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Actually, that second picture shows the second hand on 53. But it was moving during those final shots, so I'm sure it passed over 51 on its way to 53.


We're both way off, I misread it that is 56. right?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

SeanC said:


> I believe that is 56.


You're right. It's between 56 and 57 in that shot.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

SeanC said:


> I believe that is 56.


Yup...

Also, it might look like I smeeked you, but you just responded 4 seconds faster than me!


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> You're right. It's between 56 and 57 in that shot.


I was tempted to say 56.5, but weighed against it as it was all ultimately irrelevant.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Right, I agree with that as well. The seconds hand is just sweeping its way toward 60. The minute hand (a few frames earlier - a screenshot was posted upthread) is on 51 at the time. My point here was just the presence and prominence of the number 50. 

This whole thing is spiraling into absurdity....


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I could have sworn the box that Jessie handed Walt was a Rolex box. I had no idea that was a Tag.
> 
> Note to self: DO NOT DISCUSS CONSPIRACY THEROIES WITH HANK


That's easily taken care of with the IL...


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

danterner said:


> While we may disagree on whether it was symbolic, I am not fabricating the presence of the 50 or the emphasis placed on it during the show's final moments -


But what about the 10,20, and 40 in the same shot? Do they have less emphasis? Or is it all just confirmation bias?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I tell you man, Hank has got to be a *blast* at parties!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Gaunt! I've always wanted to do that.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Hank said:


> But what about the 10,20, and 40 in the same shot? Do they have less emphasis? Or is it all just confirmation bias?


Okay, it may be confirmation bias. Given the 51 on the cup, the bacon 51, the episode title ("Fifty-One"), all relating to the episode's focus (Walt going from 50 to 51), I admit I might have been looking for 50s. That doesn't mean they weren't intentionally put there to be found.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I tell you man, Hank has got to be a *blast* at parties!












Welcome to the party pal


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I agree with you on all those specific "51s" in the episode. I just don't buy the "going from 50 to 51" one just because there was a random "50" in there somewhere.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> As I said....not battered. And I agree with others, that was not a "near-rape". I do agree that Walt is now mentally tormenting her...


I liked seeing Walt smiling in this episode.

He has been trying to have a good relationship with Skyler, but now that she is completely broken, and revealed her hopes for the cancer to finish off Walt, he finally knows where he stands in her mind.

She doesn't stand a chance against his ability to outwit ANYbody.



SeanC said:


> Speaking of camera shots that stood out to you, anyone else intrigued when they returned from commercial to a shot of Skyler wrapping one end of floss around her finger?
> 
> Of course you couldn't tell that from the start of the shot, it just looked like someone trying to turn their finger purple by tying it off ala The Breakfast Club.
> 
> I'm just throwing this out there, but what that evoked for me was Skyler imagining that she was throttling Walt with a rope, her finger looking like a bald head and all......


No interpretation of auto erotic asphyxiation? 

I like the twist of Gomie as a possible mole. I hadn't thought of that. What if there was a GPS tracker in the watch?

I thought the Garmin GPS on the barrel of methylamine was planted by the cops. Mike is sure it was Lydia. I thought it was totally believable that the cops could've planted it.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

getreal said:


> I thought the Garmin GPS on the barrel of methylamine was planted by the cops. Mike is sure it was Lydia. I thought it was totally believable that the cops could've planted it.


That's a tough one to speculate on.
On one hand the DEA might think the chemicals in the barrel could erode the device's electronics, water might not hurt it but the stuff in the barrel isn't water. Also submerging the GPS liquid might not break it, but it probably will stop the GPS from sending and receiving transmissions, making it useless until they start cooking meth.

However, if it was the DEA they didn't really hide it that well. Also she was quick to point it out, and she is so up tight that she could just want out long enough for things to blow over.

Considering how fast things are going it probably was her, also considering Hank said they weren't monitoring people yet I doubt they were even monitoring the chemicals.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

It's more like the Faraday cage created by the barrel would block all GPS/tracking signals unless they mounted an antenna on the outside and the guts waterproofed on the inside. I'm sure it was Lydia.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Hank said:


> I'm sure it was Lydia.


Hank is really Mike!


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Junior's car was parked on the street in front of the house in that shot.
> 
> Speaking of which, what is Walt's explanation (to the outside world) for leasing himself and Junior brand new cars but not one for Skylar? His wife has to drive around their infant daughter in a 20+ year old beater Grand Cherokee, while Walt and Junior get to drive brand new muscle cars? Isn't that going to look weird to others, especially Hank and Marie?


She cheated on him and he knows Hank and Marie know that. No car for her.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

She also is responsible for the $600,000


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

danterner said:


> This whole thing is spiraling into absurdity....


that never happens on these forums.

now let's discuss important plot lines like if walt's car can beat junior's car in a quarter mile drag race. i say yes based on his driving experience.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

vertigo235 said:


> She also is responsible for the $600,000


Yes, but Hank & Marie don't know that.

The question was "what are people going to think if they get new cars and she doesn't?"


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I think many would understand the dad & son getting "cool" cars while mom drives the family vehicle. I don't think many would consider it a "punishment" for cheating on him.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

VegasVic said:


> I think many would understand the dad & son getting "cool" cars while mom drives the family vehicle. I don't think many would consider it a "punishment" for cheating on him.


Yeah, but the "family vehicle" is a 20-year-old junk heap.... If I had a youngster the age of their new one, I'd have her traveling in the safest vehicle possible.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> Yeah, but the "family vehicle" is a 20-year-old junk heap.... If I had a youngster the age of their new one, I'd have her traveling in the safest vehicle possible.


Doesn't matter though, because Marie is going to eat the baby by the end of the season.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Maybe Skyler was thinking of hanging _herself._

Heyyyyyy, the only thing keeping Skyler from going to the cops is having to answer herself for the money laundering and being an accomplice after the fact. She wants to keep the kids safe. If she offed herself, and made it look like Walt did it, the kids would be safe with Hank and Marie.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

netringer said:


> Maybe Skyler was thinking of hanging _herself._
> 
> Heyyyyyy, the only thing keeping Skyler from going to the cops is having to answer herself for the money laundering and being an accomplice after the fact. She wants to keep the kids safe. If she offed herself, and made it look like Walt did it, the kids would be safe with Hank and Marie.


 If there is a mole in the DEA, and she went in, Walter could lay low for awhile and the only thing that could be proven is that the car wash is laundering money. Walter could just claim he doesn't know anything about it, and Skylar was managing it all.

If she were planning to testify that he was cooking meth, she could happen on an unfortunate accident before her trial. Walter is still free and clear. So far on paper, she's the only one that's dirty. The $600,000 she gave her ex lover also makes her look bad.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

They don't really seem to have friends outside of Hank and Marie (aside from Walt's drug crew and Skyler's fling). Doesn't seem that anyone else would care.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

If Skylar comes forward she destroys hank's career.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

getreal said:


> I thought the Garmin GPS on the barrel of methylamine was planted by the cops. Mike is sure it was Lydia. I thought it was totally believable that the cops could've planted it.


I'm pretty sure the cops don't use GPS Devices with Garmin emblazoned on the front of them.

Going by other TV shows, and some internet report of a guy that found an FBI Tracker and dismantled it, they are pretty plain looking and could even look like something that belongs wherever they plant it.

phox


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I've been debating with a friend who can't buy Skylar's actions in this episode, because he says that no mother would basically give her kids away but leave herself in the dangerous situation. He claims that it would be more realistic if Skylar just took the kids and disappeared. I say she tried to do that back in S4 when she got as far as Four Corners, but then realized she couldn't just abandon her life and went back. I also say she's terrified of Walt and what he would do if she left. Thus, she thinks she's doing what's best for the kids by getting them out of harm's way.

What say you guys?


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> She's terrified of Walt. We've now had three out of four episodes this season focusing on the fact that Skylar is basically a trembling prisoner in her own house and in her own marriage. She has two kids and the only thing she can think of to protect them is to pretend like she's suicidal to manipulate her sister into taking the kids away from Walt.
> 
> A year ago Walt was a mild-mannered chemistry teacher. Now he's "the one who knocks" and he personally took out the most dangerous drug kingpin in the Southwest WITH A BOMB! She kicked him out once before, back when she felt like she had some kind of control over him, but she clearly no longer has any control, and both she and Walt know this. *This is why she has no other option* but to hope that the cancer returns soon and kills him.





DevdogAZ said:


> I've been debating with a friend who can't buy Skylar's actions in this episode, because he says that no mother would basically give her kids away but leave herself in the dangerous situation. He claims that it would be more realistic if Skylar just took the kids and disappeared. I say she tried to do that back in S4 when she got as far as Four Corners, but then realized she couldn't just abandon her life and went back. I also say she's terrified of Walt and what he would do if she left. Thus, she thinks she's doing what's best for the kids by getting them out of harm's way.
> 
> What say you guys?


I was going to comment on the earlier post - about Skylar having "no other option" but to sit on her butt and smoke and hope Walt's cancer comes back. Then I saw your post, and I think I'm in agreement with your friend. I'm one of those people who has issues with Skylar. Most people, I think, in her situation would have taken the kids and gotten the hell away from Walt and ABQ a long time ago. She doesn't seem to have anyone there besides her sister, who she barely likes, in ABQ, anyway. Sure, Junior is in school, but if you're truly concerned about the kids' safety, you take them and go. She stuck around and went to work for her old boss who had the hots for her, got involved in his crimes and then got involved with him, and then forced her way into getting involved in Walt's crimes. Now she's suddenly this tortured, "abused" saint who's doing what's best for her kids? I'm not buying it. I also don't buy that Skylar only recently figured out that the meth business is dangerous.



Test said:


> I was thinking about that when he got the promotion. It'll be just like the final farewell with his previous boss where he talked about having Fring over his house. How Fring was right under his nose and he didn't suspect anything.
> 
> Any chance Hank finds everything out, but realizes what you said and keeps it all under wraps (maybe even takes a cut)?


I don't think Hank goes in with them, but I do think it's possible that he figures it out and works something out with Walt - maybe Walt has to stop cooking/selling and Hank will decide that whoever made the blue meth is dead. Because arresting Walt would be the end of Hank's career, no question.



robojerk said:


> That's a tough one to speculate on.
> On one hand the DEA might think the chemicals in the barrel could erode the device's electronics, water might not hurt it but the stuff in the barrel isn't water. Also submerging the GPS liquid might not break it, but it probably will stop the GPS from sending and receiving transmissions, making it useless until they start cooking meth.
> 
> However, if it was the DEA they didn't really hide it that well. Also she was quick to point it out, and she is so up tight that she could just want out long enough for things to blow over.
> ...


Speaking of monitoring: if the DEA follows Mike, this thing is over. Yes, I get that Mike might figure out that he's being followed because Mike's sharp like that, but even then, if Mike knows he's being followed he isn't going to meet up with Walt and Jesse so it still screws them up. I'll give them this one (just like I gave them the one with Gus writing down his Cayman banking info on the photo, which he would never do). I like the show. Just don't make me look the other way on too much of this stuff.

As for the barrel, I think it's possible that Mike is right and Lydia planted that tracking device or whatever it was. But if she did it, she had to have help, and as far as we know, the only guy she had to help her just got arrested. Based on what we know of Lydia, there's no way she could've done that by herself. I also think it's too sloppy to be done by the cops. Law enforcement would have made it hard to see, and whoever did this seemed to want it to be noticed.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> I've been debating with a friend who can't buy Skylar's actions in this episode, because he says that no mother would basically give her kids away but leave herself in the dangerous situation. He claims that it would be more realistic if Skylar just took the kids and disappeared. I say she tried to do that back in S4 when she got as far as Four Corners, but then realized she couldn't just abandon her life and went back. I also say she's terrified of Walt and what he would do if she left. Thus, she thinks she's doing what's best for the kids by getting them out of harm's way.
> 
> What say you guys?


I agree with you.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

tivoboyjr said:


> As for the barrel, I think it's possible that Mike is right and Lydia planted that tracking device or whatever it was. *But if she did it, she had to have help, and as far as we know, the only guy she had to help her just got arrested. *Based on what we know of Lydia, there's no way she could've done that by herself. I also think it's too sloppy to be done by the cops. Law enforcement would have made it hard to see, and whoever did this seemed to want it to be noticed.


That's just what _she_ claimed to Mike, that she couldn't operate the forklift, etc... her comments saying she couldn't do any of that stuff likely could have been just cover to make it look like she didn't plant the GPS device.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Hank said:


> That's just what _she_ claimed to Mike, that she couldn't operate the forklift, etc... her comments saying she couldn't do any of that stuff likely could have been just cover to make it look like she didn't plant the GPS device.


But we've seen enough of Lydia to know that the nervous, bumbling Lydia isn't just an act for Mike. That's who she is. I just don't think she could do that on her own.

Maybe the show will just zoom past that like it's a non-issue, but that's the impression it made on me.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I don't think Lydia would risk it any more to enlist the help of anyone else to do that, though.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

tivoboyjr said:


> But we've seen enough of Lydia to know that the nervous, bumbling Lydia isn't just an act for Mike. That's who she is. I just don't think she could do that on her own.
> 
> Maybe the show will just zoom past that like it's a non-issue, but that's the impression it made on me.


We saw her bumbling through how to disable the security camera when going to meet Jesse. If she had done that before (to plant the GPS), wouldn't she have been more sure of which switch to throw? I don't see her as being with-it enough to have planted the GPS without help. On the other hand, we have seen two instances where she has gone to get help (first, when she tried to enlist Mike's help in eliminating the guys on the list, and second when she enlisted Chris after Mike refused). Maybe she did plant it, but with help? But my gut tells me Mike is right: it was her, and she acted alone.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Hank said:


> I don't think Lydia would risk it any more to enlist the help of anyone else to do that, though.


I don't, either, which makes me think she couldn't have done it since I don't see her being able to operate a forklift well enough to pull it off. But I do think that at this point we're supposed to believe that she did it.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

robojerk said:


> If she were planning to testify that he was cooking meth, she could happen on an unfortunate accident before her trial. Walter is still free and clear. So far on paper, she's the only one that's dirty. The $600,000 she gave her ex lover also makes her look bad.


I believe that she would not be able to testify about anything Walter said to her (spousal privilege), she would only be able to testify to things she witnessed with her own eyes, which I think would make her a very poor witness.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

phox_mulder said:


> I'm pretty sure the cops don't use GPS Devices with Garmin emblazoned on the front of them.
> 
> Going by other TV shows, and some internet report of a guy that found an FBI Tracker and dismantled it, they are pretty plain looking and could even look like something that belongs wherever they plant it.


If there is one thing screaming that the GPS was not a government device, this is it. The government does not use GPS trackers that say GARMIN on them, they just do not. Nor do they attach said trackers to things with what appeared to be plumbers putty, or maybe clay.

Mike is right, she's a total boob and she is going to be the one to get them all pinched.

Mike should make an executive decision and ignore the vote and whack her the moment he leaves that office.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

SeanC said:


> Mike should make an executive decision and ignore the vote and whack her the moment he leaves that office.


Mike's plan was to kill her and made sure no one found the body. He should still do that, and claim to Walter and Jesse that she just ran away.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

SeanC said:


> I believe that she would not be able to testify about anything Walter said to her (spousal privilege), she would only be able to testify to things she witnessed with her own eyes, which I think would make her a very poor witness.


With reference to my earlier post about Skylar taking the kids and leaving, it seems to me that a reasonable person who has a brother in law in the DEA would take the kids and drive to Buffalo (or anywhere far from ABQ), then call Hank and work out some sort of deal to get some sort of protection and immunity. She turns Walt in (this is early on so it would be to protect him as well as to protect her and the kids from him and any fallout from the meth business). Yes, it hurts Hank but that is before Walt became the meth king of the Southwest. Back then he was just a teacher cooking meth on the side. So it wouldn't be good for Hank (you can bet Gomie would tease him about it), but wouldn't be the career killer that it is be now.

I realize that there is no show if that happens (and I love this show), but I don't understand anyone rooting for Skylar at this point, just as I don't understand anyone rooting for Walt at this point. They both created the situations they are in, and their kids are in a bad situation not just because of Walt but also because of Skylar's actions and inaction. So if we're going to look at Walt as a scumbag who made a bunch of poor choices, then Skylar is less of a scumbag but she's made some really poor choices, too.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

It's just not that hard to drive a forklift.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

mrdbdigital said:


> It's just not that hard to drive a forklift.


It would be for Lydia, who can't even put on matching shoes.

She would've dropped that barrel, assuming she could even pick it up in the first place.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

tivoboyjr said:


> With reference to my earlier post about Skylar taking the kids and leaving, it seems to me that a reasonable person who has a brother in law in the DEA would take the kids and drive to Buffalo (or anywhere far from ABQ), then call Hank and work out some sort of deal to get some sort of protection and immunity.


New Hampshire is far from ABQ. As "Mr. Lambert" told the waitress at Denny's on his 52nd birthday, it's "about 30 hours, if all you stop for is gas".

And Mr. Lambert was not wearing a wedding band.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

getreal said:


> New Hampshire is far from ABQ. As "Mr. Lambert" told the waitress at Denny's on his 52nd birthday, it's "about 30 hours, if all you stop for is gas".
> 
> And Mr. Lambert was not wearing a wedding band.


I almost used New Hampshire as my example, but I didn't want to confuse the issue because I was commenting on how I don't see Skylar as a sympathetic character.

If Walt is in NH because Skylar and the kids are there, then good for her for trying to get away - but she waited much too long to do it.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Question - where is Lydia's warehouse located? DEA was there and but when Jesse came him he said something about being on the plane and traveling. Was all that just smoke to cover where he came from?


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

betts4 said:


> Question - where is Lydia's warehouse located? DEA was there and but when Jesse came him he said something about being on the plane and traveling. Was all that just smoke to cover where he came from?


Lydia lives in Houston. That's where the Madrigal office/warehouse is too.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Why would Hank and his crew be going to Lydia's office in Houston to arrest that guy? Wouldn't they just have some agents from the Houston office take care of that?


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Why would Hank and his crew be going to Lydia's office in Houston to arrest that guy? Wouldn't they just have some agents from the Houston office take care of that?


Not sure, but it is Houston.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I've been debating with a friend who can't buy Skylar's actions in this episode, because he says that no mother would basically give her kids away but leave herself in the dangerous situation. He claims that it would be more realistic if Skylar just took the kids and disappeared. I say she tried to do that back in S4 when she got as far as Four Corners, but then realized she couldn't just abandon her life and went back. I also say she's terrified of Walt and what he would do if she left. Thus, she thinks she's doing what's best for the kids by getting them out of harm's way.
> 
> What say you guys?


A mother will do absolutely anything she thinks will keep her kids safe, no matter the cost to herself.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Robin said:


> A mother will do absolutely anything she thinks will keep her kids safe, no matter the cost to herself.


I agree. In this case, she thinks that as long as she stays with him (even with the rape, and the fact that it is likely to happen again), he is likely to pretend things are ok. But if she goes with the kids, he is likely to come after them.

So her reaction seems perfectly "reasonable" to me.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Hank said:


> That's just what _she_ claimed to Mike, that she couldn't operate the forklift, etc... her comments saying she couldn't do any of that stuff likely could have been just cover to make it look like she didn't plant the GPS device.


Perhaps she crafted a magnet out of some used car batteries and levitated the GPS up there.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Anubys said:


> even with the rape


I admit that one scene was creepy, he definitely makes her skin crawl. However I haven't seen any rape.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

robojerk said:


> I admit that one scene was creepy, he definitely makes her skin crawl. However I haven't seen any rape.


we kind of discussed it in that episode's thread. I think it fits the legal definition of a rape (he might successfully argue that he did not know). But I also think that most women would consider it a rape.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I could have sworn the box that Jessie handed Walt was a Rolex box. I had no idea that was a Tag.


My wife and I thought the same thing.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Anubys said:


> ... she thinks that as long as she stays with him (even with the rape, and the fact that it is likely to happen again), he is likely to pretend things are ok. But if she goes with the kids, he is likely to come after them.





robojerk said:


> I admit that one scene was creepy, he definitely makes her skin crawl. However I haven't seen any rape.





Anubys said:


> we kind of discussed it in that episode's thread. I think it fits the legal definition of a rape (he might successfully argue that he did not know). But I also think that most women would consider it a rape.


So you're the woman-whisperer? Women can't speak for themselves? Reminds me of the male politicians deciding what's right for women. :down:

Can you show us your sources about the legal definition of "rape"?

As robojerk correctly pointed out, it was a creepy scene and Walt obviously makes Skyler's skin crawl. But SHE gave him a handjob to quell his loving advances. He didn't force her to do anything against her will. She didn't say "NO!" to him. In fact, it was only in this episode where she finally made her feelings of revulsion clear to him.

From now on, it will be Walt vs. Skyler. And she doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Robin said:


> A mother will do absolutely anything she thinks will keep her kids safe, no matter the cost to herself.





Anubys said:


> I agree. In this case, she thinks that as long as she stays with him (even with the rape, and the fact that it is likely to happen again), he is likely to pretend things are ok. But if she goes with the kids, he is likely to come after them.
> 
> So her reaction seems perfectly "reasonable" to me.


A reasonable person who wanted to do absolutely anything to keep her kids safe would have gotten them away from Walt a long time ago and would have told the DEA about Walt. Then he's not coming after them.

As far as rape, like the other commenter stated, we don't know that it's happened.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

How dumb izzit that after the DEA traced the dragonfly methlamine(?) to Madrigal, and took away the Madrigal truck driver, Mike sends Jesse to that very warehouse to pick up another barrel?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

*Is *there a legitimate non pharmaceutical use for methylamine?

Answering my own question:


> Representative commercially significant chemicals produced from methylamine include the pharmaceuticals ephedrine and theophylline, the pesticides carbofuran, carbaryl, and metham sodium, and the solvents N-methylformamide and N-methylpyrrolidone. The preparation of some surfactants and photographic developers require methylamine as a building block.[5]


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> *Is *there a legitimate non pharmaceutical use for methlamine?


Quite a few. 

http://www2.dupont.com/Methylamines/en_US/uses_apps/index.html

Greg


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

getreal said:


> So you're the woman-whisperer? Women can't speak for themselves? Reminds me of the male politicians deciding what's right for women. :down:


I did say it was my opinion. It is also the opinion of ALL the women posting in this thread. Consider the possibility that you are the one who is ignorant about this.



getreal said:


> Can you show us your sources about the legal definition of "rape"?


show you the source for the definition of rape? seriously? have you heard of google?

But, ok, I qualified my statement by saying that he could argue that he didn't know. He made a sexual advance to his wife and she consented. But, it was clear that she was afraid and under duress. This is why we called it "rapey" instead of outright rape. There is certainly wiggle room there. I chose to believe what the show wanted us to believe: she gave in to him because she was very afraid.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Reality check.

In Season 1, when they stole that first drum of methylamine, I swear that Walt pronounced it "methyl-mae-leen" and now they are pronouncing it "meth-la-mine". I don't know which is correct, but did anyone else notice this? Was the Season 1 pronunciation just incorrect?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hank said:


> In Season 1, when they stole that first drum of methylamine, I swear that Walt pronounced it "methyl-mae-leen" and now they are pronouncing it "meth-la-mine". I don't know which is correct...


Meth uhl uh meen


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Anubys said:


> But, ok, I qualified my statement by saying that he could argue that he didn't know. He made a sexual advance to his wife and she consented.


I accept your apology.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

john4200 said:


> Meth uhl uh meen


I wasn't really asking for the proper pronunciation of the word, I was asking if they were pronouncing it wrong (or different) in Season 1 compared to now.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hank said:


> I wasn't really asking for the proper pronunciation of the word, I was asking if they were pronouncing it wrong (or different) in Season 1 compared to now.


I know, but you were asking the wrong question, so I answered the one you should have asked.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

David Platt said:


> Perhaps she crafted a magnet out of some used car batteries and levitated the GPS up there.


is that even possible? how many batteries would you need in series?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

markymark_ctown said:


> is that even possible? how many batteries would you need in series?


 Seriously?!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Seriously?!


Hi! Are you new here?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

markymark_ctown said:


> is that even possible? how many batteries would you need in series?





Bierboy said:


> Seriously?!


Geeze, even *I* knew that was zoom-bait! :up:


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

Hank said:


> Reality check.
> 
> In Season 1, when they stole that first drum of methylamine, I swear that Walt pronounced it "methyl-mae-leen" and now they are pronouncing it "meth-la-mine". I don't know which is correct, but did anyone else notice this? Was the Season 1 pronunciation just incorrect?


Just checked S01E07, the episode where they break in to the warehouse to steal the barrel.

Walt pronounces it "meth-la-meen" and Jesse says "methyl-mine".


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Hi! Are you new here?


Compared to you.....yes


----------



## mostman (Jul 16, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> Compared to you.....yes


But not me. I'm ancient


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

I've been letting last weeks episode marinate a bit and I think whatever their end game is for the Skylar issue they need to put it on the fast track... I absolutely love the show for being dark and messed up, but there's something about her story this season that's so depressing that it's actually literally _depressing _to watch. I'm fine with it as an arc because it makes sense, but for me I'm hoping whatever their plan is it comes soon.

What I do like about it though is that I think her behavior now is totally realistic. When she decided to get involved, it was under pressure to keep Walt from going to jail, and then so they could help w/ Hank's bills... then they had the danger of Gus if he stopped so she got on board. But now that it's just Walt doing it because he's lost his f'in mind, the dust has settled and the consequenses are catching up with. Normal people don't go from... normal people... to full fledged sociopaths. People being killed, her kids are in danger, highly addictive super drugs filling the street, knowing who was behind her brother-in-law's shooting the whole time, seeing what happened to Ted. I went to lunch the other day and forget to get my coworker's order and I felt bad about _that_, so I get it. But for the purposes of my enjoyment of the show, I need them to get to the next phase on this one.

The other thing I can't wait to see unfold is what they decide to do with Hank... That story's been in play from day one and they've built it perfectly, I'm almost afraid to see it unfold because the expectations are so high. It's rare that a show can build a confrontation like that for _years _and have it never be stale or boring. Even though it was "walt vs gus" for a year or two, it's been "walt vs. hank" since day one, Hank just doesn't know it yet.

Hank's gonna be in a bad spot professionally, but to me there's no way that would matter. When he does find out, he's not gonna turn a blind eye to it because the truth could (will) hurt (end) his career. Given what we saw in the premiere, I think Walt is on the run from Hank. He'll catch up to him, there will be a confrontation, and one of them will die. If the series ends with Hank having to kill Walt in some kind of standoff, I'd be ok with that. Knowing Vince Gilligan though I have a feeling Walt's coming out on top in the end, but we'll see.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I will only disagree on one account: she didn't just do it to keep Walt out of jail. Greed was a factor as well. Hell, she even enjoyed the power for a little while as well.

She flipped when she realized the danger that comes with it. She only realized this when she had to flee her home and live with Hank under protection. This is a very recent development and so I think her reaction from the start to now has been very normal.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

mrdazzo7 said:


> Knowing Vince Gilligan though I have a feeling Walt's coming out on top in the end, but we'll see.


I agree with most of what you wrote, including this. Walt can't die at the end. He can destroy everyone around him, but "nothing stops this train". It's the end of the series, so if Walt dies, so does our imaginagation of what happens to Walt after the show is over. Despite Walt's decline into Scarface, I'm still "rooting" for him. I'm also rooting that Hank catches Walt in the end. But just like the Sopranos series finale, VG can't kill off Walt. He might leave it vague (just like Tony Soprano, who I believe was not killed in the series finale), but it won't be certain.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

mrdazzo7 said:


> I've been letting last weeks episode marinate a bit and I think whatever their end game is for the Skylar issue they need to put it on the fast track... I absolutely love the show for being dark and messed up, but there's something about her story this season that's so depressing that it's actually literally _depressing _to watch. I'm fine with it as an arc because it makes sense, but for me I'm hoping whatever their plan is it comes soon.


Agree. Shows can get cross into the "I can't stand to watch" area, and I do s
stop watching.

Personally (Yeah. weirdly,) I couldn't sit through "The Office" because it's so much like my real job.



mrdazzo7 said:


> What I do like about it though is that I think her behavior now is totally realistic. When she decided to get involved, it was under pressure to keep Walt from going to jail, and then so they could help w/ Hank's bills...
> The other thing I can't wait to see unfold is what they decide to do with Hank... That story's been in play from day one and they've built it perfectly, I'm almost afraid to see it unfold because the expectations are so high. It's rare that a show can build a confrontation like that for _years _and have it never be stale or boring. Even though it was "walt vs gus" for a year or two, it's been "walt vs. hank" since day one, Hank just doesn't know it yet.
> 
> Hank's gonna be in a bad spot professionally, but to me there's no way that would matter. When he does find out, he's not gonna turn a blind eye to it because the truth could (will) hurt (end) his career. Given what we saw in the premiere, I think Walt is on the run from Hank. He'll catch up to him, there will be a confrontation, and one of them will die. If the series ends with Hank having to kill Walt in some kind of standoff, I'd be ok with that. Knowing Vince Gilligan though I have a feeling Walt's coming out on top in the end, but we'll see.


You bring up that Hank will have to appreciate that Walt's money paid his bills, while Walt's activities got him almost killed in the first place!

Hank would take his medicine and retire like his old boss did, but he may just try to kill ol' Walt first.



Hank said:


> I agree with most of what you wrote, including this. Walt can't die at the end. He can destroy everyone around him, but "nothing stops this train". It's the end of the series, so if Walt dies, so does our imaginagation of what happens to Walt after the show is over. Despite Walt's decline into Scarface, I'm still "rooting" for him. I'm also rooting that Hank catches Walt in the end. But just like the Sopranos series finale, VG can't kill off Walt. He might leave it vague (just like Tony Soprano, who I believe was not killed in the series finale), but it won't be certain.


Chase did intend that Tony Soprano bought it in the end - from Mr. Member's Only.

Vince Gilligan is answering questions about a Breaking Bad movie with "maybe" so we can guess that Walt is going to come out alive.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

netringer said:


> Chase did intend that Tony Soprano bought it in the end - from Mr. Member's Only.


What does this mean? I read that he specifically left it ambiguous in the end. Maybe at some point he was going to kill off TS, but as far as the Series finale, he decided to leave it up to the viewer to decide.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Hank said:


> What does this mean? I read that he specifically left it ambiguous in the end. Maybe at some point he was going to kill off TS, but as far as the Series finale, he decided to leave it up to the viewer to decide.


I vaguely recall Chase saying that Tony is no more.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I'm pretty sure that you heard that wrong.. otherwise there wouldn't have been months of debate if Tony was shot or not in that last scene. If Chase wanted him killed off, I think he would have been slightly less ambiguous about it.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

netringer said:


> Chase did intend that Tony Soprano bought it in the end - from Mr. Member's Only.


I read that too somewhere. The screen going black was to symbolize his death or something.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Am I in the wrong thread?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

robojerk said:


> I read that too somewhere. The screen going black was to symbolize his death or something.


That's just what some people (fans) think. If Tony was supposed to die, then Chase would have said that somewhere. As far as I know, he's never said anything even close to that. Let's not start the entire debate again.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Am I in the wrong thread?


:up::up:


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

danterner said:


> I didn't take her dip in the pool as her pretending to be suicidal - I read it as a real attempt (though a somewhat non-committal one given the fact that a rational person would realize it wouldn't work and she'd certainly be saved). She wasn't rational in that moment, though; she succumbed to the siren call of the water. I don't think there was a "if I do this, then I can get Hank and Marie to take the kids" higher thought process behind it, Walt's accusation notwithstanding. If anything, it was a silent cry for help.


Listening to the Breaking Bad Insider podcast for this episode, they pretty clearly state that Skylar planned on the swimming pool stunt as a way to get the kids to safety, and they say that if you look at Skylar's face as she's standing on the edge of the pool while Walt is talking, you can see the moment when the plan crystalizes for her and she decides to do it.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Hank said:


> That's just what some people (fans) think. If Tony was supposed to die, then Chase would have said that somewhere. As far as I know, he's never said anything even close to that. Let's not start the entire debate again.


But you're fun to watch.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

netringer said:


> I vaguely recall Chase saying that Tony is no more.





Hank said:


> I'm pretty sure that you heard that wrong.. otherwise there wouldn't have been months of debate if Tony was shot or not in that last scene. If Chase wanted him killed off, I think he would have been slightly less ambiguous about it.





robojerk said:


> I read that too somewhere. The screen going black was to symbolize his death or something.


http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...truth-behind-sopranos-ending-article-1.231236
http://articles.latimes.com/2008/nov/09/entertainment/ca-davidchase9/2
http://masterofsopranos.wordpress.com/the-sopranos-definitive-explanation-of-the-end/

Enuf from me.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Listening to the Breaking Bad Insider podcast for this episode, they pretty clearly state that Skylar planned on the swimming pool stunt as a way to get the kids to safety, and they say that if you look at Skylar's face as she's standing on the edge of the pool while Walt is talking, you can see the moment when the plan crystalizes for her and she decides to do it.


Yep, I heard that too. I read the scene wrong.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

netringer said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...truth-behind-sopranos-ending-article-1.231236
> http://articles.latimes.com/2008/nov/09/entertainment/ca-davidchase9/2
> http://masterofsopranos.wordpress.com/the-sopranos-definitive-explanation-of-the-end/
> 
> Enuf from me.


What? I don't get at all what you're saying here, none of these articles say definitiively that Chase killed TS in the end:



netringer said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...truth-behind-sopranos-ending-article-1.231236


This article says nothing about Tony's demise:

*About that ending

The set contains the customary "lost scenes" and commentaries by the show's stars and creative team, plus a two-part Alec Baldwin interview with Chase and a lively round-table dinner discussion with the cast and crew about the show and its legacy. (And no -- spoiler alert -- they don't explain the ending in which Tony, seated with his wife and son at a diner, looks up at his daughter's presumed arrival only to have the screen go abruptly to black.)*



netringer said:


> http://articles.latimes.com/2008/nov/09/entertainment/ca-davidchase9/2


This article says he didn't get killed, but it's still vague:

*So were those onion rings Tony's last meal?
Chase says that Tony did not get whacked, as many fans speculated when their screens faded to black following the restaurant scene that ended the storied TV series (and which Hillary Clinton later parodied in a campaign ad). 
In "The Sopranos: The Complete Book," Chase berates fans for obsessing over the ending.*



netringer said:


> http://masterofsopranos.wordpress.com/the-sopranos-definitive-explanation-of-the-end/


OMG -- this guy again? This PhD Dissertation of the Death of Tony Soprano is nothing more than his own personal, _extremely_ biased interpretation of the ending. Despite the "revealing" radio interviews of Chase, Chase *still* doesn't say anything definitive about the ending. Just because he can pick out 100 different "clues" that indicate that he might have been killed, doesn't actually mean he was killed.

_Just because you killed Jesse James don't make you Jesse James_

So are you agreeing with me or trying to support that TS was whacked? I'm not sure how to interpret "Enuf from me." Nothing you posted actually supported your assertion.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Anubys said:


> She flipped when she realized the danger that comes with it. She only realized this when she had to flee her home and live with Hank under protection. This is a very recent development and so I think her reaction from the start to now has been very normal.


I think another huge eye-opener for Skyler was when she went to visit Benneke in the hospital out of genuine concern for him, and then saw the terror in his eyes when he saw her and associated the thugs who came to see him on her behalf, which led to his bumbling escape attempt which landed him in hospital.



Hank said:


> I'm not sure how to interpret "Enuf from me."


Let me help you out on that one.
ENOUGH!
- from me. 


His post meant that he was giving his evidence, and then he was done talking about Sopranos in a BB thread. Please quit beating the horse. It's been dead for years.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

getreal said:


> His post meant that he was giving his evidence, and then he was done talking about Sopranos in a BB thread. Please quit beating the horse. It's been dead for years.


Sorry, but this is a new horse. He's saying that Chase made a definitive statement about the ending. I said he didn't. He posted three links to support his assertion. NONE of those links do that (not even close!). So just posting three links to pages that talk about it, and saying "enuf from me" doesn't support his argument one little bit. Since I took the time to read all of those links (in case I was wrong, I'd like to know), I'm just pointing this out.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

danterner said:


> More fly stuff in this episode: in the scene at the end where Walt decides the train must keep moving, he is sitting on a couch. On the wall behind his head is a poster all about different types of flies. I assume they were in the exterminator's office, so the poster makes sense in context, but I'm sure the particular poster used was chosen deliberately.


I noticed the fly stuff too. This episode was directed by the same person who directed the episode titled "fly" - Rian Johnson



SeanC said:


> Speaking of camera shots that stood out to you, anyone else intrigued when they returned from commercial to a shot of Skyler wrapping one end of floss around her finger?


The floss reminded me of the opening credits for Dexter. The blood running down walt's head also reminded me of Dexter.



Robin said:


> A mother will do absolutely anything she thinks will keep her kids safe, no matter the cost to herself.


Yes, she will.

Now that Hank sees Walt as a cuckold it will be even harder for him to imagine milquetoast Walt as Heisenberg.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Hank said:


> I'm just pointing this out.


... Just reminding you that this is a Breaking Bad thread. We are not interested in your thoughts on a bygone show (as great as it was) in this particular thread. You could just PM the guy and spare the rest of us.

Back on topic, I also think Hank (the BB character) does not have Walt on his radar yet as pertaining to blue meth or Heisenberg. Especially after this episode. His perception would be based on Hank as the cancer survivor who has had to endure a cheating wife and a gambling addiction, but has come out on top as a "millionaire car wash" owner/entrepreneur. I would think that Hank sees Walt as the benevolent underdog/survivor.


----------

